# Sand boas



## ExoticpetsFOOSE (9 mo ago)

So I breed mice bring mice to petco for food for the smaller snakes that go off eating, ive decided to buy the sand boa today that ive gotten to eat 3 weeks in a row I personally haven't delt with sand boas in almost 2decades whats the best substrate these days for them cuz ive all completely steered away from cal sand, ive seen stuff like loam soil is good my friends at bean farm suggested cior an the cior sounds good but was just curious as to what everyone else who owns sand boas does an what works best in your respected opinions thank you.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Either aspen, play sand or sieved bird sand.


----------



## ExoticpetsFOOSE (9 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Either aspen, play sand or sieved bird sand.


Thank you greatly appreciate it


----------

